# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  Fluke 87V. Ψηφιακό Πολύμετρο.

## sotron1

Fluke 87V  Ψηφιακό Πολύμετρο.

Τιμή 250 ευρώ.

Με ακροδέκτες και αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας.
Σε άριστη κατάσταση, σαν καινούργιο.

Τιμή καινούργιου στην αγορά, πάνω από 450 ευρώ.

Σωτήρης.

Τηλ : 6955089364

DSC_5303.jpgDSC_5306.jpgDSC_5384.jpgDSC_5385.jpg

----------

